
Introverted employees make the best leaders - HOMOZAVE
http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/career/introverted-employees-make-the-best-leaders/2874
======
bartonfink
This article basically links to a Forbes article with limited additional info,
so here's the direct Forbes link.

[http://www.forbes.com/2009/11/30/introverts-good-leaders-
lea...](http://www.forbes.com/2009/11/30/introverts-good-leaders-leadership-
managing-personality.html)

------
mathgladiator
They can also get screwed.

[http://headrush.typepad.com/creating_passionate_users/2006/0...](http://headrush.typepad.com/creating_passionate_users/2006/04/when_only_the_g.html)

